# Simrad Nss7 repair



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

What repair place recommendation for Houston?
Joe


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Check with Tri-onics and Breakwater marine


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

I'll second Trionics, certified Simrad dealer


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

geronimo said:


> I'll second Trionics, certified Simrad dealer


What he said


----------

